# Identification



## Greckle (Feb 21, 2014)

I was out in the woods today digging up redbud trees to transplant to the yard and came across this tree in 2 different places. I was wondering if someone might be able to identify it for me? Thanks much.


----------



## Steven Kluck (Mar 21, 2015)

I can't tell just what size those blooms are, but I have a couple of peach trees that look very similar to that. Steve


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Peach


----------



## Greckle (Feb 21, 2014)

So I had to get the flashlight out and go look at my peach trees. 👀 Sure looks like a peach to me. Wondering how it got out into the woods is gonna make my head spin. 
Much obliged.


----------



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

Greckle said:


> So I had to get the flashlight out and go look at my peach trees. &#55357;&#56384; Sure looks like a peach to me. Wondering how it got out into the woods is gonna make my head spin.
> Much obliged.


It's a volunteer. They're common around these parts.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

>> Wondering how it got out into the woods is gonna make my head spin. 


You've probably heard the story of Johnny Appleseed. He had a lesser known cousin, named Stevie Peachseed. 

OK, I just made that up. 

But there was a time when _some _fruit trees were planted more for their ... uhhh ... _liquid refreshment_ potential rather than strictly as table fruit. Even in Missouri - see these book references from the early 1800s:
https://books.google.com/books?id=H...=missouri peach cider frontier brandy&f=false

... and 1915:
https://books.google.com/books?id=Z...#v=onepage&q=peach homestead missouri&f=false

And as for Johnny Appleseed's apples ... those were _liquid refreshment_ also:
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/arts-...-applesand-booze-american-frontier-180953263/

:shhhh:

.


----------

